# Macbook Troubles



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 10, 2008)

This March I bought an Apple Macbook. I thought my problems would be over. Actually it has caused so much trouble I wonder why I ever left PC.

First of all I am having trouble with wireless. Granted part of this is New Zealand's terrible internet capacity, but it will never automatically connect to my home network anymore like it did in the past. I check the settings and password etc... are still there. It should still connect. Other people in the house are able to. Any ideas?

Also in Office Word it no longer seems to check for spelling mistakes. Well it does. It just is wrong. Either it comes up saying everything is spelt wrong, or other times it just picks up nothing, or random things. For example "UN" was put up as wrong in my political science essay, but "ouihgribh" was not. My professors recently have not been very impressed by my spelling and I did not realize it was because my computer was no longer checking it. This causes a lot of pain and loss of marks and I blame Apple. What can I do?

There are other little nagging problems but I can't think of all of them right now. I am trying to finish all my assignments for the end of semester and this Macbook is causing more trouble than it is worth.


----------



## raekwon (Jun 10, 2008)

Abd_Yesua_alMasih said:


> This March I bought an Apple Macbook. I thought my problems would be over. Actually it has caused so much trouble I wonder why I ever left PC.
> 
> First of all I am having trouble with wireless. Granted part of this is New Zealand's terrible internet capacity, but it will never automatically connect to my home network anymore like it did in the past. I check the settings and password etc... are still there. It should still connect. Other people in the house are able to. Any ideas?



Have you tried just removing that network from your settings, rebooting, and then letting the wireless re-detect your network? That's worked for me in the past.

Not sure about the Word issue. I'm using Office 2008 and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Zenas (Jun 10, 2008)

I would ask that this thread be removed for the blasphemy contained in the title.

(kidding!)


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 10, 2008)

Maybe you just need some more time to get used to the differences. For me it took 3 months to get used to my MacBook.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 14, 2008)

Ah I think I have now solved both problems.

Somehow saved into the network settings was the wrong password. Not sure how that happened. That meant it would never automatically connect. Not sure exactly why the later symptoms happened but then when I changed all that all the other problems have gone.

The spelling and grammar problem was solved by insisting every time I open a document I really do want English. The MacBook is too smart for its own good. It thinks I want my dictionary changed to French every time I use a French word of phrase. This does not help when my grad study deals with arms trafficking in Liberia-Sierra Leone and makes constant reference to Côte d’Ivoire and how in my free time I am on the board of a AIESEC Waikato, an affiliated non-profit company with _Association Internationale des Etudiants en Sciences Economiques et Commerciales_.

Anyway not sure if I made any sense there but I think the problem is solved 

Apple is great again


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 14, 2008)

Abd_Yesua_alMasih said:


> Ah I think I have now solved both problems.
> 
> Somehow saved into the network settings was the wrong password. Not sure how that happened. That meant it would never automatically connect. Not sure exactly why the later symptoms happened but then when I changed all that all the other problems have gone.
> 
> ...



That is too funny! I am an American living in Québec so I had the same problem. What I do for accent marks is use the american side and if u hold option and the right mark at the same time u get the marks! 

1. option + ` = ` (its hilighted so u picked the letter you want the accent grave)
2. option + e= ´ (gets you accent aigu)
3.option +c=ç (ceidee)
4. opt. +u=¨ (temble)
5. opt + i=ˆ (circumflex)


----------



## turmeric (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow, I did not know that! Thanks, Joe!


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 15, 2008)

Now that is interesting. Why do they not tell you about these great options??


----------



## Zenas (Jun 15, 2008)

Because we speak normal American language here in the land of the elect. 

(I had to keep myself from gagging when I typed that.)


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 15, 2008)

Une chose j'aime bien au sujet d'avoir un connaissance du Français est je peux avoir la fraternité avec les frères et les soeurs en Christ des payes différentes. J'aime Québec. 

One thing I love about having a knowledge of French is that I can have fellowship with brothers and sisters in Christ from different countries. J'aime Québec


----------



## Zenas (Jun 16, 2008)

I can have fellowship with them too in the language of the real Bible. (KJV baby!)

/sarcasm


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 16, 2008)

Zenas said:


> I can have fellowship with them too in the language of the real Bible. (KJV baby!)
> 
> /sarcasm


Its really cool worshipping God in a differenet language standing next to brothers and sisters from all accross the world. I will never forget Christmas here in Québec. I was singing Joy to the World in french standing next to the a cute Québecoises girl, a guy friend from Togo, a girl from Colombia, a young man studying theology from France and the pastor's family from Ontario. It was a beautiful sight. It was a taste of heaven to see all the diversity in skin color singing in a language many of us learned or were there to learn. That was the moment inwhich I almost felt the Holy Spirit pore on me as Dr. Martyn Lloyd Jones would say in his charismatic theology. I am not charismatic but that momenet was special and God was there in a special way. Thats why learning foreign languages is always a good thing


----------

